# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  Noted with thanks

## Arto

can anybody explain me what does "noted with thanks" mean?

----------


## rockzmom

> can anybody explain me what does "noted with thanks" mean?

 It is a shorhand version of saying that you have made a "mental" note of information that someone has given to you and you appreciate the advice and are now thanking them. 
Examples:
Maybe someone overheard that you were going to go travel somewhere and offered unsolicited advice to you, you could say "noted and thanks."  

> "Did you just say you are taking the Beltway to Georgia Avenue? I just heard there is a three car pile up there. You should try taking to avoid it and take the back roads instead. Otherwise, it will take you hours to get home tonight."  
> "Noted and thanks, dude!"

 You are getting ready to give a presentation at work or school and a co-worker or another student knows that the boss or teacher really likes or hates something and gives you an inside tip, you could say, "noted and thanks" and you will now do a much better presentation!!  

> "Hey, Arto, did you know that Mr. Johnson really hates it when anyone has their hands in their pockets or rattles the change in their pockets when they speak? It drives him up a wall!"  
> "No, I had no idea. Noted and thanks!"

----------


## Arto

wow
noted and thanks!=)
so that is similar with " noted with thanks"
thank you very much,very informative.

----------


## rockzmom

yup, no prob! 
BTW... while I am VERY much 100% American...I like to say a VERY British phrase... "done and dusted."  
If this one is not familiar to you, it means that you have successfully accomplished your task and there is nothing left to be done and/or you have cleaned up the mess of the task (such as paperwork) as well.   

> "Arto, have you finished your homework yet and cleaned up that pigstye of a room?"
> "Done and dusted, mom."

  

> "Arto, did you complete that inventory in the back room and enter everything into the spreadsheet yet?"
> "Done and dusted."

----------

